# Help! Need Vos on Larger Catechism



## fredtgreco (Sep 7, 2010)

Can someone here help me with a few pages from Vos' commentary on the WLC? I have a copy at my office, but need to review it tonight and was hoping to avoid a late night trip back to the office. I am looking for the pages in which he deals with the 7th commandment questions.

Could someone here who owns it scan and email those pages to me? I'd be very appreciative!

fred.greco at cckpca.org


----------



## dfranks (Sep 7, 2010)

Sent you an email? Did you still need those pages? If so I can start scanning right away.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 7, 2010)

I still need them. If you can send them, that would be great. No huge rush - anytime in the next hour or so would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## dfranks (Sep 7, 2010)

Sent brother.. Plz let me know if you received them. God Bless!


----------



## Wayne (Sep 7, 2010)

This doesn't directly help Fred, but I located a web site dedicated to the life and ministry of J.G. Vos: bluebanner.org - Welcome The site includes a few free downloads of some shorter works by Vos.

J.G. Vos was raised as a child on the campus of Princeton Seminary and he recounted in later life how, as a young child, he was looking out the front window of his home one winter day and saw B.B. Warfield walking across the campus, when Warfield suddenly clutched his chest and fell, thus dying as a result of a heart attack.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 7, 2010)

You all are fast and a blessing!

I have it now. If you think of it, pray for me, as I need this material to give advice in a sticky situation.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't overlook, if you have time, the Commentary by Thomas Ridgley.

It is available at Google Books JHere are direct links:

Vol. 1 - A body of divinity: wherein the ... - Google Books

Vol. 2 - A body of divinity: wherein the ... - Google Books

Vol. 3 - A body of divinity: wherein the ... - Google Books

Vol. 4 - A body of divinity: wherein the ... - Google Books


----------

